# Networking Events?



## ColinRAK (May 17, 2011)

As a business man, I understand that having a Network is important. I do like meeting and working with others, and also enjoy making friends.

Does anybody know of any expat networking events in the RAK/Dubai area?


----------



## dxbexpat (Nov 7, 2011)

networking events can be found on this forum and also quite many can be found on meetup groups


----------

